

Zen photon garden - quchen
http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgagANAfEBpwJeAPz/AAAB9wHCAWQBXv8AAAGVARoB7gDV/wAAATAA/AD2AaL/AAACpwEFAa4Aiv8AAAGcAf4CLQHM/wAAAWgBOwF3ALf/AAAB8wGAArwBif8AAAH1AToCoAHF/wAAA2gA2gNkAWL/AAADnwIfA8MBxv8AAAD0AhQApgHL/wAAASsAQQCmAN7/AAA=

======
mappum
Sierpinksi Triangle:
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgXgB8AaYA2wJdANlWUlUCXgDZAg...](http://zenphoton.com/#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)

This was created by someone the last time this was on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5983421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5983421)

~~~
Goranek
absolutely stunning

~~~
chronolitus
With a bit of imagination, you can create scenes that look like they belong in
a movie. This thing is wonderful

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgcAAOAdEA6wHRAVVjUiUB0QDsAi...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgcAAOAdEA6wHRAVVjUiUB0QDsAi8A7WNSJQIvAO0CMgFUY1IlAnEBKwJvAKRjUiUBkgCgAZIBKGNSJQENAVYBDwGkY1IlAwQBagMEAapjUiUC6QHGAusB62NSJQFCAbABQgHEY1IlATQB5wE0AfljUiUBKAGZASkBpmNSJQFoAZYBaAGrY1IlAFMAywDIAMljUiUAyADJAMwBnmNSJQ==)

------
nichochar
It would be awesome to have a little blog post about why and how, this is very
cool tech! I'm lazy I don't want to go read the code, I want a beautiful and
clear explanation with pictures

~~~
andyjohnson0
[http://scanlime.org/2013/04/zen-photon-
garden/](http://scanlime.org/2013/04/zen-photon-garden/)

------
TophWells
Clever and pretty. Is it possible to add an "absorb" slider to the walls? I'm
having trouble making some of the effects I'm trying for.

~~~
jxf
Try decreasing the reflectivity to zero and transmissivity to max.

------
mappum
I like how having a lot of random stuff ends up making some natural-looking
textures:
[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgdwAeAAsAKgArABMA/wAASgH9AF...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgdwAeAAsAKgArABMA/wAASgH9AFkCLwD/AAOyAgAD4QHgAP8AA5IAKAOcAE4A/wABlwF0AgMAwDDOAAIDAMACdAFxMM4AAnQBcQGWAXEwzgABYQEgAsABIv8AAAIbAakCCQBq/wAAAXUBAQLEAQN4AIYBZgE8AicA6S6bNAHdAKMCqAFVLps0AVYBfwLXAYMumzQCgwGQAooA1i6bNAGAAbQBiQDHLps0AJ0AvQELAFMumzQDFgCBA2EAzy6bNANKAbUDaAGcLps0AxMB6wM9AcQumzQAbQFmAIQBgi6bNACSAY8AsgGtLps0AMYBwQDpAeAumzQAswFQAQ8Boi6bNAGlAFECfQBcLps0AagB4wKkAeoumzQAFwDZASP/+i6bNAMSABkD2AD2Lps0AxgCJwQGAU4umzQAMQGAAQcCMy6bNAFdAiQDoQDpLps0)

------
holyjaw
I wish there was a "best of" for this. I don't have the arts enough to make
anything visually pleasing and would love to see the results of those that do.

------
Slackwise
Artistic interpretation [1] of the Triforce:

[http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgagAHAAABegQqAXgA/wABFwGJAg...](http://zenphoton.com/#AAQAAkACAAEgagAHAAABegQqAXgA/wABFwGJAgz/9QD/AAIGAAICXwCBAP8AAZQA5gHYAWkA/wABpAC9Ak8AugD/AAJrAQACOgFBAP8AArYBBQLSAS0A/wA=)

[1]: Have no right calling myself an artist of any sort, especially when I
can't draw straight lines.

------
noonespecial
I particularly like the "exposure" slider on the righthand side. That's a neat
UI element I intend to borrow.

------
lbarrow
Fantastic! I particularly like encoding the state in the URL - makes it very
easy to share good designs you've built.

------
alex_hitchins
Am I going mad or is this a re-submission?

~~~
daw___
It is a re-submission:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5983421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5983421)

------
kratiki
The model doesn't seem precise - there is no light diffraction. See
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchhoff%27s_diffraction_formu...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchhoff%27s_diffraction_formula)

------
dave809
It seems like this effect could be got much more efficiently using block
lighting. you could get the gradients by storing the light's strength at each
vertex. This way you would be tracing only two rays per line

~~~
kevingadd
That doesn't provide a way to simulate reflectivity and transparency.

------
jmah
My first reaction was to try the double-slit experiment, but unfortunately
there was no interference pattern. Beautiful none the less. (Ok, a little
less.)

~~~
rootlocus
That's not surprising. The double-slit experiment was used to prove the wave
behavior of the light. Ray tracing simulates the photon/ray behavior.

------
robinhoodexe
Very nice, although it took me a few minutes to figure out how it works.

------
jonomw
I wish you could save a high resolution PNG.

------
dalek2point3
I dont understand what's going on ...

~~~
cmelbye
It's an interactive raytracing demonstration. Draw on it, and watch it
simulate light diffusion, reflection, and transmission. It's pretty
straightforward, actually.

------
advm
Add refraction, I want to make a laser.

------
wclax04
really cool!

------
Theodores
Why reboot your computer when you can just load this demo and up the
settings!?!

